# Raise your hand if you keep shrimp only tanks!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Just curious how many of you have tanks specifically for shrimp, devoid of any and all fish. 

1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)?
2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only?
3. What size tank (liters or gallons)?
4. Are you happy with the tank? Why?
5. Are you going to get rid of all your fish now and keep only shrimp? :razz: 

Be interesting to hear what you all say! 

Me first:

1. Fully planted, but currently being slowly revamped.
2. Didn't want to have any fish related casualties.
3. 29 gallons.
4. Absolutely! The shrimp are always in view and not hiding from predators -- I'm able to watch them (and watch them...and watch them...and watch them) without having to bribe them with food to come out. 
5. Nope, not getting rid of the fish, but had I started with shrimp I probably never would have gotten any fish....


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Cherry and Green Shrimp Tank
1. Very planted, anubias nana, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Myriophylum Mattogrossense, Glossostigma elatinoides, Marselia quadrifoil, Monosolenium tenerum, Echinodorus tenellus var "narrow", christmas and erect moss, and some unIDed crypts. Did I mention the driftwood?
2. Didn't see the shrimp in my 55 gallon tank often enough. I wanted to give the cherries a place to breed. 
3. 10g
4. I am very happy with it and its not as hard to catch baby shrimp in it as I thought it would be.
5. It has crossed my mind

Tiger Shrimp Tank
1. Lots of moss and some floating riccia.
2. Didn't want to mix shrimp species.
3. 10g
4. The tigers are relatively active compared to other shrimp and its fun to watch them in their own tank
5. Who says I haven't already?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> 5. Who says I haven't already?


 [smilie=p:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Red Cherry Shrimps

1. A huge mopani wood covered with java moss and pelia. Windelov and Java Fern.
2. Why not? It makes sense ... =P
3. 10 gallons
4. I get to observe the shrimps during feeding time. They gather like some big FREE buffet.
5. Nope, I have fishes in other tanks with the Japonicas.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

1. Scaped with moss, HC and hairgrass
2. I haven't found dwarf rasboras locally..so it is a shrimp tank till then LOL
3. 5g
4. absolutely. ..it is a tank in the office. How can that not be good?!
5. not a chance


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

1. All my tanks are well-planted, this one has DIY CO2, stem plants, some crypts, variable amounts of Phyllanthus fluitans and fern. The filtration is a #4 sponge and powerhead. Substrate is a hodgepodge of leftovers- Flourite, Onyx sand, Profile, quartz gravel, and bonsai soil. The plan is to transition this to non-CO2 and decorate it primarily with driftwood and moss. Aquascaping is not a serious option with that humongous ugly sponge and powerhead in there. It would be easier to hide an elephant in my house.
2. To try out shrimp breeding. Also, the shrimp-are-friends-not-food encounter group backslides regularly.
3. 15 gallon high (10-gallon footprint 18” deep)
4. Too soon to answer this- I just populated the tank with shrimp last week. It will be months before it will be transitioned to what I have in mind.
5. Nah. Fish are friends, too ;^)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Very cool responses! Any more shrimp onlys out there?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Just curious how many of you have tanks specifically for shrimp, devoid of any and all fish.
> 
> 1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)?
> 2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only?
> ...


1) 65% covered in pelia, glosso, HC and baby tears.
2) Tried to make a no-filter, high-growth nano-tank. Seems to be working well.
3) 2.5 gallons.
4) Extremely. With only 4 Amanos and 80% water changes every week, I have easily doubled the amount of pelia and glosso in the tank, and it's the only tank I have that my HC will grow in.
5) The thought has crossed my mind before, but the Missus won't let me.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

20 gal raising ghost shrimp and freshwater sponges. The shrimp were originaly just to keep the tank clean for the sponges but they're gotten to be like fish coming to the front of the tank when I feed them. The DO recognize the food jar. Now I just let the shrimp raise because they're so cute...Jim


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> Just curious how many of you have tanks specifically for shrimp, devoid of any and all fish.
> 
> 1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)?
> 2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only?
> ...


I have 2 nearly identical tanks with a pair of Amano in each
1. Just some moss and J. Fern
2. Had them set up for Betta's and decided shrimp are just as much or more fun.  
3. Both 2 gallons
4. Yes. I love watching them do their daily business without worrying about being a snack for other fish. I feel they are much less inhibited that way.
5. Hell no..... ;-)

I also have a 30 gallon that's heavily planted with almost exclusively shrimp (Cherries and Amano's), but is has Pygmy Cory's so I can't count it.....


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I keep a small cherry shrimp tank that is likely overpopulated.

1. The tank is heavily planted with java fern, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Hemianthus callitrichoides, java moss, Taiwan moss, and Anubias nana petite. Hardscape is in the form of rocks.
2. I was interested in keeping the shrimp alive long enough to enjoy observing them, and I didn't want to lose the entire population to a buffet for the fishies.
3. 5 gallons
4. Yes, given that it is heavily planted using plants with a variety of leaf shapes, it provides a good deal of visual interest. However, I am considering re-scaping it when I have time. Overall, it provides a healthy, safe environment for the shrimp to peacefully go about their business.
5. No plans for that. Although, I have kept plant-only tanks that I find very enjoyable.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)?
3 big bunches of rotala rotundifolia, 1 big lobelia cardinalis, 1 very ragged moss ball (in fact more like a blanket than ball), some java moss, some dwarf sag, some m. tenerum.

2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only?
Didnt. I wanted top keep FW puffers, but decided on red cherry shrimp when someone put them up for sale.

3. What size tank (liters or gallons)?
10g.

4. Are you happy with the tank? Why?
until now, yes. its 3 day old, though the tanks been running empty for a month now.

5. Are you going to get rid of all your fish now and keep only shrimp? 
eh?


I have some q's of my own, sorry PG dont mean to hijack the thread...
1) do you keep shrimp in soft water?
2) Do you dose calcium carbonate for the shrimps carapace? 
3) What temp. do you keep the srimps in?


----------



## jenesis (Apr 12, 2005)

*raise your hand if you keep shrimp only tank*

1. A brand new planted tank. With java fern,willow moss, ricca, anubis nana, 
and some others I cant think of the names.

2. I wanted to try to raise some cherry shrimp.

3. 29 gallon

4. Its newly planted so, there is some way to go. Happy yes I look at it every day.

5. I will always keep fish. Still plan to try later to keep them together.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> I have some q's of my own, sorry PG dont mean to hijack the thread...
> 1) do you keep shrimp in soft water?
> 2) Do you dose calcium carbonate for the shrimps carapace?
> 3) What temp. do you keep the srimps in?


These are good for threads in their own right but:
1). My water is extremely soft -- I think that has caused some problems as of late. But, I add calcium carbonate when I think of it.
2). Yes
3). Temp around 76.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> These are good for threads in their own right but:
> 1). My water is extremely soft -- I think that has caused some problems as of late. But, I add calcium carbonate when I think of it.
> 2). Yes
> 3). Temp around 76.


cool, thanks PG! Now off I go to pilfer some calcium carbonate.
regards,
b


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, PG, I'm part of the club now...

1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)? Java Moss on wood and Java moss just floating. Should be getting Taiwan moss in a couple weeks (Gotta get off the ship and fly home).

2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only? They wouldn't last with my loaches or betta.

3. What size tank (liters or gallons)? 10g

4. Are you happy with the tank? Why? So far. Looking to scape it at some point, though.

5. Are you going to get rid of all your fish now and keep only shrimp?








Nope.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the shrimp keeping club, Turbo!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)? Fully planted

2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only? I had the tank and the shrimp so why not. Haven't been able to find the fish I want (Boraras brigittea) for the tank so I set it up as a shrimp only tank.

3. What size tank (liters or gallons)? 10g

4. Are you happy with the tank? Why? Very happy, easy maintenance, just top off the water. Gotta love low light tanks 

5. Are you going to get rid of all your fish now and keep only shrimp? No way. Anyone else have a 75g shrimp only tank


----------



## CoolT (May 13, 2005)

I hope I'm not getting off the track too much, but all my shrimp (3 species), are in with fish. While I don't doubt that there are shrimp eating fish out there, I think that the only ones I even suspect of shrimp buffets are the Flathead Gudgeons (big mouths, big gulpers).
I have had shrimp breeding in with Rainbows, various other gudgeons, Corydoras, Schubert's Barbs, White Clouds and Bitterlings.
The interesting thing, (from your point of view), is that when I watch the shrimp interact with the fish, the shrimp are not scared, they back off rather than scooting if approached too closely. I see them investigating fish with their feelers. And, the fish aren't actively hunting them, theyr'e just a little bit interested maybe.
My shrimp are mainly Paratya austaliensis and some brackish ones that I think are Palaemon. The tanks mostly have a lot of plants, except for the brackish one, which has a lot of wood, but I don't believe the successful co-habitation is a matter of hiding at all.
To answer at least one of your questions, if I could get those gorgeous shrimp you have over there I could easily keep a fish free tank or two, and I might just anyway!
(PS Can anyone help me shed the Guru thing, I tried editing but with no success and I promise I put in Intermediate).


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I just started an tank for the Cherry's I ordered (16).

1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)?
 Has some Java Fern Regular and a bit of Narrow Leaf.
 2 Small Crypts.
 I Planted a few stems of Glosso and some Elatine triandra to 
 see if will grow? 
2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only?
 Didn't want to give the other fish an expensive Snack.
 (I put some ghost shrimp in the big tank and some did get picked,snacked
 on.)
3. What size tank (liters or gallons)?
 Eclipse System 6
upgrading the lighting to a 13W 6700K AHS Kit.
4. Are you happy with the tank? Why?
 So far so good , but I only see 2 or 3 shrimps at any one time.
 They came very, very small. Hope they are still in there?
5. Are you going to get rid of all your fish now and keep only shrimp? :razz: 
Nope, But would like to mix them up in the future.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Just curious how many of you have tanks specifically for shrimp, devoid of any and all fish.
> 
> 1. How planted is it, if at all (i.e. just moss for fully aquascaped)?
> 2. What made you decide to dedicate a tank to shrimp only?
> ...


Temporary _M. rosenbergii_ holding tank:

1. Java moss, red lotus, _Bacopa_ spp.
2. _M. rosenbergii_ would consume most piscine cohabitants
3. 10 U.S. gallons
4. Not entirely - aggression concerns abound (though I plan to provide each specimen with its own aquarium in the near future)
5. I anticipate pursuing my interest in silver arowanas (_Osteoglossum bicchirosum_), South American ossa and dragon knives, and various other oddballs.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello Veneer, welcome to APC.  

Quite an interesting choice of tank inhabitants -- will all your 'oddballs' have planted tanks, or only some, or?


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Hello Veneer, welcome to APC.
> 
> Quite an interesting choice of tank inhabitants -- will all your 'oddballs' have planted tanks, or only some, or?


Thank you - all of them will probably be housed in planted setups.


----------

